# How Tall is Your Golden?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly is right in the middle of the standard at 22 inches. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks is 23.5 and Bertie is 23. 

I'm fairly sure Bertie is done growing upwards, but 1/2 to 1 inch more in the next 6 months may be possible. 

The tallest golden I had was Danny who was 25". Everyone else was below 24".


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I just took what I believe to be an accurate measurement of Bella's height. Right at 22.5". She turns 1 yr old on May 7th. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

I think 24" is a good height for a male.
It would be neat to go to a Golden Retriever meetup and have Edgar meet a lot of other goldens. I think it would be neat to see him next to some smaller goldens.
His size doesn't really bother me because I was looking for a gentle companion and not a show prospect when I got a golden, and that's what I told the breeder so I essentially got what I asked for and he's perfect. 
Luckily he's well behaved and doesn't counter surf because he's more than capable! haha c:


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy is 28 inches at the whithers - I always say he may not be a perfect golden, but he is most definitely a perfect Remy!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Lennap said:


> Remy is 28 inches at the whithers - I always say he may not be a perfect golden, but he is most definitely a perfect Remy!


What a tall guy! It would be fun to see him next to a 22 inch golden.
Is he tall and lanky or is he filled out and well-proportioned?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenzie is very little. I have measured her at 21.5 so just barely legal!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker is 25 inches. I haven't measured Bella, but I would guess she's about 22-23 inches.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah took after his grandfather's short, thick legs. Granted his grand daddy is the 2006 Westminster Sporting Group winner, ha! So he comes in at 22.5".


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Just measured them.. Elle is at 22" and Milo is at 26".. He is a big boy...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose is 10.5 months and she is 24" tall - funny I ran across this thread as I just measured her today. So far :crossfing she never counter or table surfed even though it would be quite easy for her. I have been leaving food on the side of the counter tops while I was nearby, trying her so I can correct her if needed and so far so good.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

ShipIt said:


> What a tall guy! It would be fun to see him next to a 22 inch golden.
> Is he tall and lanky or is he filled out and well-proportioned?


 
He is tall and lanky - he can easily be picked out in the group pictures in this thread 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ion/165418-toronto-area-meets-new-jersey.html


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Our boy Elliot is 27 inches tall. He weighs 85 lbs. and has a lanky build. I like to keep him slender to ease the load on his joints. He was listed as a purebred when we adopted him at the shelter at 9 months old. He was 5 years old in the picture.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

I actually really like that lanky look. c:
Edgar's relatively tall, but he has a bigger, stockier build.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Summer is just at 21 1/2 inches and Marigold is just over 21 1/2 inches. I get asked all the time when I go out with Summer is she is still a puppy or if she is a miniature golden!!:doh:


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex is 26 inches and Archer is already at 23 inches.


----------



## Laker (Aug 14, 2015)

*Tall Golden*

Hi, Our Golden male is 28in at the shoulder and 105 lbs. I have been trying to find info on the so called 'outliers' in the Golden world. I suspect there are quite a few out there that do not conform to the stodgy AKC view of what is right. Laker is beautiful, healthy, strong and very athletic and every bit as much a Golden as the show dogs versions.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

At almost 7 months, Noah is 23 inches tall. I don't imagine he'll get much taller since we are keeping him intact. It's my understanding that those neutered early tend to grow taller, since they no longer have the hormones controlling their growth plates.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle is currently between 21.5-22 inches tall. So she's within the breed standard, but looks tiny to me.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Permission to ask a dumb question please. Where exactly do I measure from and to in order to get an accurate measure?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Front feet to the shoulder while standing.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Height is measured to the withers (where the neck blends into the shoulders)

Angel is 21 1/2

Annie is 21 1/2 (and still growing)

Kate is 21

Vixen is 21 1/2

Maxi was 21 1/2

Mindy was 21 3/4

Maxine was 22 1/2


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

rabernet said:


> At almost 7 months, Noah is 23 inches tall. I don't imagine he'll get much taller since we are keeping him intact. It's my understanding that those neutered early tend to grow taller, since they no longer have the hormones controlling their growth plates.


That's interesting. I did not know that. Buddy was sterilised at 5 months. I will measure him in the morning. My intuition tells me he is indeed going to be much taller than the "average". 

Will let you know if he proves the theory!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Murphy was 20 inches at withers when I last measured him (at 6.5 months)..


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Permission to ask a dumb question please. Where exactly do I measure from and to in order to get an accurate measure?


I don't remember where I read this, but the "accurate" way to measure height is to have your dog stand, keep a book on his back, and measure the height between the bottom of the book and the floor..


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> I don't remember where I read this, but the "accurate" way to measure height is to have your dog stand, keep a book on his back, and measure the height between the bottom of the book and the floor..


I don't fancy my chances of getting Buddy to stand still long enough to balance a book on his back lol!

But you have made me smile.. when we were young my Mum used to make us practice walking around the house with books balanced on our head because "that is how girls learn to walk gracefully"!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A drywall square works pretty good too.


----------



## ddcool (May 10, 2015)

*mini Piper*

my almost 8 month old female is only 20.5" and 47 lbs, I'm hoping to get another inch of height.. fingers crossed.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ddcool said:


> my almost 8 month old female is only 20.5" and 47 lbs, I'm hoping to get another inch of height.. fingers crossed.


Should make that easily!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley is 22". But, more often then not, people will comment on how small they think she is for a golden.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

My Gibbs is right at 23"
My Ziva is right at 22"
My Isabelle is small, at 20.5"


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Laker said:


> Hi, Our Golden male is 28in at the shoulder and 105 lbs. I have been trying to find info on the so called 'outliers' in the Golden world. I suspect there are quite a few out there that do not conform to the stodgy AKC view of what is right. Laker is beautiful, healthy, strong and very athletic and every bit as much a Golden as the show dogs versions.


There are a lot of "plus size" goldens on the forum. All are beautiful and every bit golden. Laker looks great on the beach and we are happy to know the he is doing so well. Bentley is 27 inches and 103 lbs. He was the biggest in the litter and 16.5 lbs at 8 weeks. He is also very athletic as he jumped the 5 foot fence at the dog park one day. Everyone said "do you see that"? We are blessed to have the best breed going. :wavey:


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ax is 24". Angus is 23"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> Jacks is 23.5 and Bertie is 23.
> 
> I'm fairly sure Bertie is done growing upwards, but 1/2 to 1 inch more in the next 6 months may be possible.


Jacks is still 23.5 and Bertie is officially 23.5 too (he's been checked with an AKC wicket by my one instructor who couldn't believe he was actually that tall - he doesn't "look" that tall). Just as I expected.  If he were just barely 23", he'd just have to jump 22" jumps. As he's over 23" - he has to jump 24.


----------



## Plano Golden Lover (Aug 29, 2012)

*Max*

Max is 3 years old and is 26" in height and weighs 88 lbs. He is the tallest and longest golden I've ever owned. Thankfully he is a VERY calm and gentle boy.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Plano Golden Lover said:


> Max is 3 years old and is 26" in height and weighs 88 lbs. He is the tallest and longest golden I've ever owned. Thankfully he is a VERY calm and gentle boy.
> 
> View attachment 569186
> 
> ...


Max is an awesome looking dude. The plus size boys and girls are very much 100% golden too. We love them all. :wavey:


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucy is 23 inches at 11 months old she is about 57 lbs. She went through one heat cycle at 7 months and was spayed at 9 months. She has been this height since about 9 months pretty sure she is done.

Ironically my daughter wished she was a bigger golden


----------



## Buddy The Golden Giant (6 mo ago)

My dear Buddy is 27.4 inches and 88.1 pounds.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

22 and 23"


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Emmett is 10 months and by my best measurement 23.5” and currently just shy of 67lbs.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan is two and a half years old, 23” tall, and 66lbs.


----------

